# Rest Haven tourney series....



## bassmanmark

My buddy and I were thinking of having a tournament series at Rest Haven. We were thinking of paying one price and it would cover either a team of 2 and/or fishing by yourself. We would have to cap the boats/teams at 10 or so due to the size of the pond. All tournaments would be at pond 8 or the donut pond or the handicap pond any of the names are the same pond. Size limit would obviously be 15 inch+ and it would be a best 5 fish weight. Tournament length would be near 4 hrs. They would be Sat. or Sun. and there would be at least one night tournament or maybe all night tournaments depending on what most people would like. We were thinking April would be a good start time and July would be a Championship. An Example would be: 1 in April, 2 in May, 2 in June, and 1 in July. With the Championship following the first 6 tournaments. So in middle to late July for the Championship. Points will be awarded for 1st-10th or however many we have after each tourney along with a point for each weighed in fish. For example 1st place with 5 fish would be awarded 15pts. The top 4 teams/person would make it to the Championship. The amount to be paid for each tournament per team/person would be $25-$50 depending on what you guys think is best. With $5 of that going to the championship per entrance fee. So 10 teams $50 dollars each tourney going towards the championship. So that would mean 10 teams at each tourney $50 each tourney x 6 tourneys = $300+$200 I'll personally through in....will be $500 to the championship winner. No 2nd -4th will be paid cuz first is the only place that counts in a championship. The other money for each tourney will be paid to the top 3 teams at the end of each tourney. In a 50% to 1st, 30% to 2nd , and 20% to 3rd format. It's a 100% payout. So if anyone has interest in this give me a shout either at my cell phone # 419-677-5451 or a pm on here will work. I have at least 5 teams that would be interested already so the earlier the better before it fills up. Thank you in advance Mark Shope


----------



## Fishpro

I'm in...I just need a partner and a small boat...mines too big.


----------



## grdhandyman

Sounds fun...need a partner tho.


----------



## bassmaniac

I'm in. It'll be fun. My son wants to fish tourneys with me.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Anyone looking for a partner im in, just let me know. FFBG


----------



## thechamp316

I sent you a pm Mark...Me and my friend would like to join...


----------



## grdhandyman

Anyone need a partner...I can supply the boat!! PM me.


----------



## bassmaniac

How big of a boat would you consider "too big" ? I have an older 16' bass boat that I'll be using.


----------



## bassmanmark

I have a 16' Skeeter and fish there all the time. The middle is a little tricky with all the logs but still can be done.


----------



## flippin fool

i know of someone who puts a 20 or 21 ft. bass boat in there


----------



## dtigers1984

Count me in. I've got the boat and a partner already. By the way, have you run this idea by the ODNR yet? I think you may have to get a permit to have a tournament.


----------



## flippin fool

you don't need any permits for resthaven. everything is good to go


----------



## bassmaniac

The only place in Ohio I've run into the permit issue is on Clearfork Reservoir. I'm past president of Findlay Area Bass Association and with small tournaments like this, no permits were ever required. (except Clearfork, those guy's are real sticklers, even with our small 5 and 6 boat tournaments)


----------



## KingFisher89

I have a boat and partner count me in too


----------



## flippin fool

bassmaniac said:


> The only place in Ohio I've run into the permit issue is on Clearfork Reservoir. I'm past president of Findlay Area Bass Association and with small tournaments like this, no permits were ever required. (except Clearfork, those guy's are real sticklers, even with our small 5 and 6 boat tournaments)


all your big places and most city owned reservoirs need permits. nimisila is another one they are starting to crack down on.


----------



## bassmaniac

I can see that, with weekend traffic and all. Luckily we don't travel very far and just basically fish the same places every year.


----------



## grdhandyman

Does anyone think it would be good to get together b4 the tourney so everyone is on board with whats going on?


----------



## flippin fool

grdhandyman said:


> Does anyone think it would be good to get together b4 the tourney so everyone is on board with whats going on?



thats called the half hour before the start


----------



## bassmanmark

I think we can do most of that via phone or on this forum... I will be posting comments and questions about specifics as we get a bit closer to April. I think we are nearing the full amount of teams for the tournament series...I think we are right around 8 and I will be getting in touch with all of you that have seemed interested. Questions possed to all will be similar to this : Sat or Sun? Length of tournament? Things along that line and I will then figure out what is best for the majority. As that progresses I will then post a schedule and such so there is as little confussion on what...where...and those kinds of questions. We will probably meet 1hr or so before the first tournament to go over anything/questions that one might have. There are a couple of things you must have for the tournaments...must have everything on your boat in order to pass a Division of WaterCraft/ODNR test and you must have a spray bar in your livewell/cooler. Penalties for dead fish will be 1 lb per dead fish. Rest Haven gets checked a lot by the ODNR and if you get a violation you are disqualified for that tournament. Just a couple things like that will be gone over before the tournaments and of course livewell checks. Also once things are more finalized I will get together a list of rules along with the schedule and contact information from all members.....COME UP WITH SOME NAMES for this tournament series and I will choose the best. Something like the Pond 8 Pounders...or the Handicap Pond Hawg Catchers...or just Rest Haven Tournament Series/League will work as well...last one the Donut Pond Dredgers...


----------



## grdhandyman

It would be a good idea to post the have to's for the boater so that I can get properly setup for it. Maybe some websites or ect. for guidance. Maybe can get Santa to help out....lol.


----------



## dtigers1984

Will the motor restrictions be the same as they always are? Meaning that you can run a 9.9 motor on pond 8 for the tournaments?


----------



## bassmaniac

9.9 is allowed on all the ponds. Also, I just saw the part about the night tournament. Whats the bat situation like up there? I HATE BATS!! Fished a couple nights this past summer up at the reservoirs here in Fostoria and got smacked pretty good in the head a couple times, even had one get tangled in my net. I've hit them with my crankbaits casting, Oh how I HATE BATS!!


----------



## flippin fool

grdhandyman said:


> It would be a good idea to post the have to's for the boater so that I can get properly setup for it. Maybe some websites or ect. for guidance. Maybe can get Santa to help out....lol.



to start with make sure you have life jackets. get a distress flag. fire extinguisher if you have an outboard. if you have those things they wont hassle you at resthaven.


----------



## flippin fool

as for the 9.9 horse limit... me personally i think that was stupid! i think its too small to have outboards but i dont make the decisions so ill just sit back and bitch about it


----------



## bassmanmark

My bad on the needs for the boat. The tournaments will be electric only. The bats have never been a problem and I think we will be out of the water by the time most hit flight. Yes generally just lifejackets is all they check for at Rest Haven..but I will follow up...


----------



## bassmaniac

My suggestions for the tournaments would be and an 8 hour day, unless there isn't that much water to cover. I've only seen the pond from the handicap platform, I have no idea what's behind that island in front of there. Also, I would like to fish Sundays, just in case there is a conflict with my regular club tournaments, however Saturdays would be fine too, my priority would be getting my son out in a tournament atmosphere, thats what I'm looking forward to most, the kid is good. And how about the Rest Haven Hawg Hunters Tournament Series? Maybe we could get coverage from BASSFAN.COM? LOL


----------



## KingFisher89

I live 5 min away from resthaven and I the only thing I get checked for are life jackets they dont hastle you to bad, but a 8hr tournament would be pretty long for that pond I think 6hrs would be perfect.


----------



## grdhandyman

I like the idea of a Sunday tourney.


----------



## bassmanmark

Here is what I was thinking of initially...Fish on Sundays unless it's an evening tournament. Also the times will vary a little bit do to the time of year. I will not start a April tournament at 7am because the fish will be more active during the warming periods the sun will bring in the early spring. The start time in the April tourney will probably be 8am and was thinking of fishing till 2pm. The small tournaments I have fished usually last near the 6-8 hour mark and that seems to be pretty good. I think Pond 8 can sustain 10 boats for 7 or so hours without too much to worry about. Also what do you think about including the other ponds as well? Size limit always being 15inches to stay in line with any question if it was or was not caught in pond 8. That would spread people/boats out more....just let me know what you think about that. I think 10 boats on pond 8 is real close to the max you would want out there....and that would mean every person in the club would show up to every tournament also. I will put together a tentative schedule and length of tournament and that type of thing the next couple of days and post it. If you are in other tournaments please post the dates if you know them already and I will try to schedule around them....also this will just be a test schedule and not a final one to leave room for dates you might find out about before year end. The final schedule will come out in late Feb. Finally post what you think a good tourney entrance fee would be. I would think $30 per team would be a pretty good starting point but let me know. Remember it's not a membership fee nor will there be one...it's only a per tourney entrance fee that will be paid out 100&#37; including the Championship.


----------



## flippin fool

if you do a no membership fee will it be first come first serve for the 10 boats?also i agree that 10 boats is about max for the donut pond, but remember to account for all the locals that will just show up to fish there. (like the 2, for lack of better terms we'll call the high society boys, who literally drove there boat right up into the back of their van to leave  ( the funniest damn thing you've ever seen) mark you might want to think about spreading it out alittle bit to other places also.just a thought. (like wellington)


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

bassmanmark said:


> I think Pond 8 can sustain 10 boats for 7 or so hours without too much to worry about. Also what do you think about including the other ponds as well? Size limit always being 15inches to stay in line with any question if it was or was not caught in pond 8. That would spread people/boats out more....just let me know what you think about that. I think 10 boats on pond 8 is real close to the max you would want out there....and that would mean every person in the club would show up to every tournament also.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to be fishing this tournament but have been to rest haven many times and live nearby. I think 10 boats would be a really packed place and if guys could get on other ponds it would spread it out and relieve the guys on 8. Only problem is that there's hardly any launch ramps on the place so it may be hard for anyone to move. Good Luck
> I will keep watching this thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## dtigers1984

I can get my boat in and out of Pond 11, but I have to put it in 4 wheel drive to do so.


----------



## bassmanmark

Pond 7-11 are all not to bad to put in. 8 being the easiest and 10 is also pretty easy. We will have members just no membership fee. Only members will be in the tournaments. I have to have people sign something before the first tournament. That will be their membership.


----------



## flippin fool

i think you should open it up to all ponds there just make it a 15 inch minimum everywhere. how many people are in?


----------



## Taylor78

Count me in for the Tourney @ Rest Haven.


----------



## bassmanmark

Ok...Here is what I need from each of you that want to fish in the tournaments. I need your names and numbers and whether or not you have/want a partner. If you need a partner please say so and I will try get you one. Please indicate if you have a boat or not and I need the best time for you to fish...mainly just Sat or Sun. After I have most of that information I will post a tentative schedule and teams. You need to reply soon because I might have a full 10 teams. Thank you in advance....just pm me. Mark


----------



## bassmanmark

Thanks for the quick replies. Looks like all of you(so far which is 6 of you) want to fish on Sundays. So I think we need 1 maybe 2 more teams for our 10. And I might have those already but I will give about 2 more days for replies. On Monday I will post a tentative schedule. If you have any exact Sundays you know you need off from April-July pm me and I will try to work around them. Also if I happen to schedule a tourney on a holiday or something like that tell me and I will switch it. It probably won't happen but if it does just tell me. Again my name is Mark Shope and I will be calling you guys over the weekend. Probably Sunday because i'll be at The Game this weekend. GO BUCKS!


----------



## flippin fool

i want to fish on monday mornings from 9:22a.m.-1:17p.m.


----------



## bassmanmark

That's one specific request right there. I'll see what I can do. Everyone knows the best time to fish Rest Haven is from 11:23am-12:37pm on Mondays. Now the word is out...Great.


----------



## flippin fool

sorry maybe everybody on here works on monday mornings. remember that one monday when we had 3 big clouds and 2 little ones blow through and the best time was between 3:44p.m.-3:56p.m. remember that day


----------



## flippin fool

man i need to get a life and get out fishin again... SOON !


----------



## bassmaniac

Well, looks like you won't be fishing anytime soon without an AUGER. Man this sucks!


----------



## flippin fool

ahh... thats where your wrong my friend... norwalk reservoir #1 always has open water year round  doesnt mean ill catch anything though


----------



## bassmanmark

Hot water off of Miller Rd in Sheffield has open water year round and you can catch steelhead there.


----------



## flippin fool

very true... also catch smallies there ( big ones ) all winter long. norwalk is close enough to walk to.


----------



## flippin fool

well who are the 10 teams.... dont keep us waiting in suspense  have a schedule yet?


----------



## bassmaniac

Yea, don't keep us in suspenders! This just gives me something to look forward to come spring.


----------



## bassmanmark

The tentative schedule will read like this: April 26th , May 17th , May 31st , June 14th , June 28th(or June 27th 3-9pm) , and the Championship July 12th. I will be calling this week and I will ask if you like the night or day tourney for the 27-28 of June. I'm thinking of a flat $40 per team. With $10 of that per team going towards the Championship. Quick math: 10 teams x $10 each tourney x 5 tourneys = $500+$200(of mine from sponsor)====$700 for Championship winners. Also per tourney payouts....10 teams x $30= $300 divided into 1st=50%, 2nd=30%, 3rd=20% or $150,$90,$60. If only 8 teams show up 1st and 2nd will only get paid(1st=60% and 2nd=40%. If only 6 or less winner will take all(1st=100%). The April tourney will start at 8am-2pm. All the rest will be a 7am-1pm tourney. I would like everyone to show up at the first tourney at 7am Pond 8 parking area. All ponds may be fished with the minimum still at 15inch. All tournaments will have boat check 1/2 hour before the tournaments start time.... done by myself or my partner and one other to check mine. Teams registered will be listed later this week after I get a deer....just kiddin. But yes later this week. I will be listing you by your name as it appears on this forum....followed by your first name. Any questions just give me a pm. Had to write this quick.


----------



## bassmaniac

Mark, The only one I can't attend is the first one. April 25 & 26 is the Ohio Bass Federation Region 2 qualifier on Indian Lake but I'll make the rest of them. What ever day you decide for the evening tournament will be fine with me.


----------



## bassmanmark

April 19th is also an options so....I'll see what I can do....remember was just a tentative schedule.


----------



## bassmaniac

That would be fine too, I just appreciate someone taking the time to put something like this together. Tournament fishing is addictive, once you start fishing them, you can't get enough. Even fun fishing with my son becomes a competition, which he usually wins.


----------



## flippin fool

resthaven in april just aint fishin unless you have 10-20 mph winds and air temps in the 30-40 degree range and rain   oh how i remember those trips


----------



## bassmaniac

I hear ya, our regional is always the last week end in April and it just wouldn't be the same if it wasn't 35 degrees and raining sideways.


----------



## bassmanmark

Blah...sorry had to move the post back up top....and April was pretty good last year for Rest Haven bass.


----------



## flippin fool

bassmanmark said:


> Blah...sorry had to move the post back up top....and April was pretty good last year for Rest Haven bass.


ahhh... welcome back my non deer shootin buddy   you still have 1 more weekend.


----------



## bassmaniac

so, any new news yet? I'm ready!


----------



## grdhandyman

Any updates yet?


----------



## JDBrown

any spots left over for the tourney? live about 10 min away in clyde.


----------



## bassmanmark

Give me name and number and i'll be in touch...I think we have 8 teams or maybe 9. My tentative schedule is a mess because my friend works on every weekend I posted...so that will have to change. Will post updated schedule this week...hopefully the final schedule...once posted I will give you all a call with the rest of the info. Mark


----------



## JDBrown

Josh Brown
419-603-9353
If I dont answer Im prolly at work leave me a message and ill get back to ya ASAP


----------



## pig

i have a 16 boat with a 80hp can i put in and only use my 5hp and electric is this ok our will i get a fine


----------



## flippin fool

you'll be fine with that


----------



## pig

thanks for that u will see me there


----------



## CleoSpooner

:B I stand it no more . I've been watching this thread for months . There are few things I'd like to clear up :
9.9 is only on pond 8 .
The Div. of Watercraft also watches this place . So have stickers right . I saw a bust of a guy who had beer , pot , and Crack in his car . He is also being charged with child indangerment because he had his 13 yr.old with him .

Years ago we use to just throw money in a hat and have as many as 40 guys . 10 boats is a joke .

Pickerel Creek wildlife is now in control of R.H. . One should get a hold of them to see if they would open the gate to ponds 1,2,3,&4 .

15" size limit ??? We never have it or had it . It's the game wardens job to check , and believe me , they do .

Has this country gone so far left that we have to sign papers just to fish a jon boat tournament ?  Here's what you need to do ; take a lawyer fishing ! ( just don't bring him back )

6 hour tournament ????? Our club adds an hour to a 8 hour day so a guy gets alittle more time to move from one pond to another .

And did I see you wanted to limit the size of boat ???? Why? I put my 20 footer in every one of those ponds .

From what I've seen my 22 years of bass fishing ,and club fishing the more rules you make up the less fun you have , and the few people show up .

Here's another story: One tourn. on Norwalk , a guy weighed in over 40lbs for 8 fish . I also saw one come out of the upper pond that had to be over 26" . Then the 2 guys got in a fight over who was crowding who , thur the fish back and went home . It was longer than the inside of the cooler .:B


----------



## bassmanmark

OK...first of all...and not lastly...I never set or even mentioned boat size. Nor do I care how long it takes a person to get from one pond to another. I want to fish with my cousin against other people. I figured 8-10 other boats would be a good amount of people because it's an easy amount of teams/people to get to know better than just saying hi to 40 people. As for rules I think I had one and that was size limit is 15" at pond 8 and that is where I want to have the tournaments. Now if others want to fish other ponds..they are welcome to...but at weigh in it better be 15" or bigger. I think we have a good group of individuals here that want to just get together for 6-8 hours and just fish. An as an individual side note or two...I have never been checked for fish size the ooo 80 or 100 times i've been to Rest Haven in the last year or two nor do they give you much crap..they just want you to have life jackets first of all. We should sign a piece of paper for legal reasons and I think that is a pretty easy thing to do. Also I have fished Norwalk more than probably anyone in the last 3-4yrs for bass and a 5lb average isn't that crazy...I think I saw a guy in one of our tournaments there catch 40+ fish in one tourney...looked like Bill Dance video for goodness sake. Plus I don't understand the 40 fisherman story that is shared in the same post as people crowding people story. 40 boats on pond 8 or even 20 boats on pond 8 would be crowded. As a tournament fisherman I don't need fresh unfished water to catch fish...but it sure is nice having fresh water to fish in a tournament for a little while. And I think 8 boats would actually be my preference so that I could prep a schedule help everyone while still getting to know the fellas pretty well and as that grows being able to trust everyone and make it an annual thing. I really don't know why I felt like I had to respond to this but I just really feel like I made things pretty simple to follow. A small group...a small schedule...a few set rules...and a decent amount of money. Should be fun. I think most things you were talking about were just people asking questions. It doesn't matter what size motor you have...it's electric only.


----------



## bassmaniac

Well said Mark, this isn't the Elite Series for God's sake, I just want to get out to fish. I don't much care about fishing used water either, been doing for a lot of years and still manage to catch fish. As far as rules go, being a past TBF club president, all it does as give others a chance to cry about things not being "fair". The only rules I think we need are just to follow local regs. A liability form is a good idea though, you just don't know what you could run into. I'm just ready to go fishing. Almost forgot, the only day I can't fish is June 7th, thats my daughters graduation day. If you need that day, thats fine, but I'll make the rest. I think my son is getting excited about this, he has had his tackle out almost every day looking through it and making suggestions about what we need to get next. I'm running out of money!


----------



## fshnfreak

wow i was actually thinkin of seeing if there was any room left for another two man team but im seriously doubting i wanna fish any tourneys now. i think i'll just stick to my fun fishin and the 10 dollars for the first legal bass and the 10 dollars for the biggest bass landed on my boat during a trip.


----------



## CleoSpooner

bassmaniac said:


> How big of a boat would you consider "too big" ? I have an older 16' bass boat that I'll be using.


I'm sorry , this is the post that gave me the boat size idea . I thought I missed something .
I never said 40 guys fished pond 8 . It was always opened to any pond .
(When you limit the number of boat)= No matter how hard you try to get everyone to tell you when they can fish , you're going to run into the guy who's tired of donating and quits . And people always find other things they'd rather be doing . Weddings , birthdays , hangovers , partner sick ,wife is mad ,guys that just didn't like the way things went , work , lack of money, etc .
Every club in the area starts out the year with 6 to 8 boats , and by the end of the year they're down to 3 or 4 guys fishing . Our first tournament we had 11 of 14 fishing . The next we had 5 , then 3 , then mostly 4 the rest of the year . and every they , we, think this year will be different , cause that's what these people say .
There's alot more guys that have been waiting for someone to start up a jon boat curcit again , that don't don't get on the computer . 
And there's 3 other clubs in the area that include Resthaven in their schudule .


----------



## CleoSpooner

bassmaniac said:


> Well said Mark, this isn't the Elite Series for God's sake, I just want to get out to fish. I don't much care about fishing used water either, been doing for a lot of years and still manage to catch fish. As far as rules go, being a past TBF club president, all it does as give others a chance to cry about things not being "fair". The only rules I think we need are just to follow local regs. A liability form is a good idea though, you just don't know what you could run into. I'm just ready to go fishing. Almost forgot, the only day I can't fish is June 7th, thats my daughters graduation day. If you need that day, thats fine, but I'll make the rest. I think my son is getting excited about this, he has had his tackle out almost every day looking through it and making suggestions about what we need to get next. I'm running out of money!


See, it's starting already . Although it's a good excuse ! I'm just saying there's always something . How many other people will be going to Graduations , or the week before , or the week after . I think you'll be lucky to have 10 boats even if you don't limit the field .:S


----------



## KingFisher89

Mark, I think most of us will stick with it I dont think you will have any problems with people showing up. The 8-10 boat limit is perfect I think that way you can keep track of everyone and get to know everyone.


----------



## CleoSpooner

Don't get me wrong . I wish you all the luck in the world ! I was only trying to take a great idea and make it better .

If can come up with a jon boat , I'm going to start my own trail I guess .
Events to be held at : Resthaven , Norwalk , Bucyrus , Upper Sandusky , maybe W. harbor .
State rules will be all .
1 or 2 man teams , 5 fish limits
open to all ponds
And we've never had aproblem with cheaters . Guys usually know where everyone fished .


----------



## bassmaniac

CleoSpooner said:


> See, it's starting already . Although it's a good excuse ! I'm just saying there's always something . How many other people will be going to Graduations , or the week before , or the week after . I think you'll be lucky to have 10 boats even if you don't limit the field .:S


I think a 4 month notice is a little different than calling up the night before or just not showing up at all. I want to fish them all is why I let him know about the shedule.


----------



## flippin fool

man cleo spooner... who pissed in your cheerios??????


----------



## fshnfreak

i apologize for the hasty post the other day. i spoke with mark on the phone and my partner and i are in. i hope u guys dont mind a couple of good ole boys from tiffin givin u a lil competition. i use the term lil competition loosely...lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

flippin fool said:


> man cleo spooner... who pissed in your cheerios??????


LOL
flippin' fool
Always one to bring a smile to my face 
CleoSpooner I know your trying to help but let him run his tourney


----------



## flippin fool

If can come up with a jon boat , I'm going to start my own trail I guess .
Events to be held at : Resthaven , Norwalk , Bucyrus , Upper Sandusky , maybe W. harbor .
State rules will be all .
1 or 2 man teams , 5 fish limits

cool so if cleo spooner starts a tournament trail at these places, with only state rules it would be easy to have a five fish limit at all but w.harbor seeing the state rules has no minimum length on bass for the rest of them


----------



## fishingredhawk

bassmanmark - As a director myself, I would strongly agree with your idea of having a Waiver of Liability and Assumption of Risk form that EVERY member is required to sign before taking part in any of your tournaments. 

Also, having air-tight rules is also a must. If you don't have very well thought-out rules that cover every possible situation, someone will find a loophole and make a scene. You are on the right track. Just go for it! If you are friendly, let your guys know exactly where their money is going, and treat everyone fairly, your events will be a success.

There will always be naysayers. It is easy to sit back and complain

If you need any help drafting rules, etc., please feel free to PM me.


----------



## CleoSpooner

Who said I was upset ????? Like I said ," A great Idea" .
I'd just like to see it suceed , and be open to everyone .

Clubs that are having trouble:
Northwestern says they can't get anyone to show up .
ErieBay . I think they had 18 members last year . I think their last tournament had 4 guys .
There was a new club that thought they had it all figure out . ( Don't be a part of any org . . A ton of rules trying to cover all bases . It took 20 mins. to read them all .Everything from nets, pushpoles,boat size , to bathroom going . If I can't trust the guys I fish with I won't fish . It's not the Bassmasters . Cash payout with a championship at the end .) They start with 12 guys , and they had 3 at the end . And had to cancel one tourn. for lack of boats .
Sandusky Anglers : Folded after 25 years . They did away with everything fun like banquats, Plaques , cash for guys advancing ,give-a-ways, cause everyone just wanted to win cash at the tourn . 2nd. tourn. ?, 4 guys .

And by the way , Bucyrus , norwalk , and Upper DO have a 12" size limit .
And as for not being checked at Resthaven ; maybe not . But you are being watched . You're too bizy fishing to noticed . Try going from pond 10 to pond 8 with 12" fish . We didn't even get the truck stopped when 2 wardens pulled in . Luckily they saw we were just there to wiegh-in . I know the park ranger, and I've heard the state use make a living on pot busts, litering , and open container . We had 4 boats in 7 last year and everyone on the them got checked . Then when one changed ponds they checked him again .


----------



## bassmaniac

I know a lot of clubs are having trouble staying afloat. I know in my case last year was a terrible year with gas prices. Couldn't afford all the long road trips to fish the club events. Seneca Bassmasters folded up, and the TBF secretary was a member of that club. I think this series will be a good one, being it's pretty close to home and won't have to drive 2 hours to get there. Also with the gas prices we had last year, there wasn't enough money in the club events to try to make up some of the expense. The money part really never mattered to me like it did the other guy's, I was there because I enjoyed fishing with my club, which is the way I think it should be. If you're in it for the money, there are bigger circuits out there to fish.


----------



## grdhandyman

Has the schedule come out yet?


----------



## bassmanmark

I had a schedule made up...but of course my cousin worked everyone one of those weekends...so...I'm currently making a new one and will have it out this week. Thanks


----------



## flippin fool

got the schedule made yet? we're anxious


----------



## bassmanmark

I finally had some time this weekend and I got to work on the schedule. I'm hoping this is the final schedule. I going to type out the schedule...Rules and such will be covered at the first tournament 1hr prior to start. April 19th Sunday from(8am-2pm) with everyone meeting at 7am for introductions and a printed schedule along with rules and a waiver signing. Questions will be answered at that time as well. May 9th Saturday (8am-2pm). May 31st Sunday (7am-2pm). June 20th Saturday (7am-2pm). June 28th Sunday (7am-2pm). With the championship for the final 4...July 18th Saturday (3pm-9pm). Please either pm me or leave message on here if you're intersted in a 2 person team event that may be fished by a single person also as a team. I am limiting it to 10 boats/teams and it's first come first in. I have been approached by at least that many teams....so let me know if you're in. I'm leaning towards allowing all ponds but extra time will not be given to move between ponds. And times set will be when you need to show up for weigh in. We will meet at Pond #8 before each tournament and for the weigh in. If not fishing Pond 8 you will be allowed to leave 5 minutes early. Boat checks will be given 15 minutes prior to tournament.


----------



## flippin fool

do you think everyone will really want to get up early and be there by 7 at the first one to get the rules to see if its what they want or not? just my opinion but i wouldnt commit to anything before i knew what was going on. you might want to get that stuff out to the people way before tournament time.


----------



## bassmanmark

All of my rules have been posted on this link...All ponds...15"minimum...boat check 15 minutes prior to start...10 team max....signing the waiver...1lb penalty for each minute late...the money...all has been established...my rules and rosters and other things like that will be gone over with at first tourney incase people want to ask questions...we will also get to meet one another before hand. I don't know why you have so much interest in this you can't make a commitment to save yer life...I've ask you a ton of times....ARE YOU IN..."hmmm I don't know, my job, tri-county, might fish others, blah blah,Columbus blah", so either commit or don't worry about what I'm doing. Seriously I really don't need people worrying about every little thing that could go wrong. I just want a group of guys that want to get there a bit early to meet each other then head out fishin'...I mean is it that difficult to get a handful of guys together to fish. The people I have been in contact with so far are gonna be great to fish with and I'm really excited about fishing with them. What possible rules could be involved that someone wouldn't want to fish....truly Scott what rule in a normal bass tournament would make you not want to fish...you have fished a crazy amount of tournaments and had no problem with them...why would I have a rule that would make somone not want to fish...think be4 u type...I mean I've never posted a 16' boat only rule or you can only fish off the right side of boat or everyone must fish with a yellow spinner or no Combo's on the boat or you must sit on a bucket while casting rule...soo


----------



## flippin fool

your right i cant commit to anything this year without a job. not everyone can have money just handed to them.just wondering what is gonna make this year different? what if you show up and dont have scales? been there. what if you get sick or just dont have a good day are you gonna leave early? been there. what if you get tired of it and dont want to run it anymore and decide to not tell anyone? been there too. as for me im out


----------



## bassmanmark

Bitter much...sorry I own my own business. So I would guess your talking about last year huh...I was not in charge first of all Chad was. So please don't put that on me. Have I left a tournament early...sure. Have I ever left when I was in charge no. Don't be mad that only 4 teams fished your tournaments. Just try and let this work. I think the headaches are the reason why people don't organize these types of things. Well I'm ready to try it and we will see how it works out. Are you mad that I won 3 Angler of the Year Awards in a row or just mad that you under preform at Rest Haven. Plus I'm just messin' with ya. I want you to fish with us and that is the reason I asked you so many times. I would never rag on you for losing your job through no fault of your own. I hope you get a call back or find a better job cuz fishin' with you if fun and challenging. You are the reason I became a better fisherman. And you if any person would know what it's like for people to question you and your tournaments. I'd fish in yours again if you were to do it this year. I fished all your tournaments last year and enjoyed them and would never say anything bad about how you ran them. My bad if my comments were out of place.


----------



## bassmanmark

This tread has gone really wierd...I will pm each of you and contact you privately from now on. Schedules and rules will be sent along with a copy of what the waiver will say. Contact information will be sent as well. Thanks for your interest and we have a 10 team limit filled. I will contact each of you this week. A team list will be sent out.


----------



## fshnfreak

wow ive got alot of work to do to get my live wells up and running. i sure hope i can pull this off in time. im workin with a limited budget here. i sure wish my transmission would have held up thats a grand i sure could use right now.


----------



## JDBrown

cant wait guys, this outta be alot of fun


----------



## KingFisher89

cant wait, will be out searching for fish this weekend if the weather holds up


----------



## bassmaniac

Mark, I forgot to ask you about weigh in bags, will you have some or should I get my own to use?


----------



## bassmanmark

I have one currently but as I buy the scales I will also purchase a couple more bags...you can always get your own but they will be provided.


----------



## jarrettz97

all Im sayen is.....adam......ole shink shink is on the prowl this summer.....watch the mouse guys....I'm bringing in all 5 pounders! hahaha i cant wait for this too kick off!!


----------



## jarrettz97

me and Kingfisher went out too resthaven today....had to break through quite a bit of ice to get out to clear water.....we landed 4 fish. 2 keepers the other about 13½". not bad for this early season and being the only ones out there....god i cant wait for this tourny too kick off!!


----------



## jarrettz97

please email the tourny schedule as well i dont have it yet!


----------



## jarrettz97

and this post is nothng i need one more to send pm's new account sorry!


----------



## KingFisher89

haha all im going to say to you jarret, is thanks for the donation haha


----------



## bassmaniac

WOW! Let the smack talk begin! I'll definately have to get up there to have a look around before the first one or I won't have a chance against you "pro's". Looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## thechamp316

LOL...im gonna get my ass kicked so bad in this tourney....eh well....its gonna be fun...


----------



## jarrettz97

hahaha you wont get your butt kicked....were just trying to have a good time and meet some new people and catch some fish....should be fun though...i just hope on our tourney days everyone and there brothers arent at the ponds those days.....lets rip some lips guys....!!!!


----------



## bassmanmark

April 19th Sunday from(8am-2pm) with everyone meeting at 7am for introductions and a printed schedule along with rules and a waiver signing. Questions will be answered at that time as well. May 9th Saturday (8am-2pm). May 31st Sunday (7am-2pm). June 20th Saturday (7am-2pm). June 28th Sunday (7am-2pm). With the championship for the final 4...July 18th Saturday (3pm-9pm). I think the championship will also include anyone that fishes every tournament. Shoot me a pm with thoughts on that.


----------



## KingFisher89

hahaha I think these tournaments are going to be a good time sounds like there is a good group of guys reallly looking forward to it im ready to start SWORPIN!!!!


----------



## bassmanmark

Ok some of the rules that are gonna be set in stone...the schedule is set...the entrance fee is $40 per team(even if one person is a "team"). I would like the championship to mean a lot so here it goes...top 5 teams will make the championship...$10 from the entrance fee from each team will go towards the championship...the other $30 will go towards each tournaments payout...payouts will be divided on this %...1st place 50%, 2nd place 30%, and 3rd 20%(with 8-10 teams)...with 7 or less teams the payout will be 1st place 60% and 2nd 40%. All ponds may be fished. 15" minimum measured on the same ruler for all. Your 5 largest bass will be the only ones that get weighed in. Weigh in bags will be provided...but you can have your own. All rules set by the State of Ohio will be followed. If you have any questions on what needs to be in your boat just pm me or look on the ODNR's website on boating requirements. Or the Ohio Division of Watercraft. If you get sited by the State you will be disqualified. There will be a 1lb penalty for every dead fish weighed in...also a 1lb penalty for every minute you're late to weigh in. How to get points for the championship and others rules will be posted later this week.....


----------



## jarrettz97

Sounds good!!! God I cant wait for the 1st tourney....I think all should go smoothly!!! Least it better. Also, are we doing weigh-ins at Pond 8's parking lot?? Just what I am assuming?? It dont matter we can figure it all out in the morning on the 1st tourney!! I'm happy to see all the ponds are open too...Hopefully no one else knows my honey hole! Right KingFisher?? lol


----------



## KingFisher89

dude if you fish that i might have to kill ya haha thats my sworpin hole but cant wait till the tournament going to be fun all the rules sound good should not have any problems


----------



## jarrettz97

It's open water.....MY HONEY HOLE! hahahah jk...

I'm Fishin` With Joe! hahahahaa


----------



## bassmaniac

We had a watercraft officer at our club meeting inspecting boats yesterday, and just FYI, all boats 16' to 21' needs a fire extinguisher, life preservers for everyone on board, flare gun (2'x2') signal flag on inland waters), anchor with line twice the lenghth of depth of water you are on, and a whistle or horn for distress, and a throwable life preserver. Even though we might not get checked for all of those items, thats what is required. Also check your HIN numbers that they are clearly posted and the registration stickers are AFT of the HIN numbers.


----------



## jarrettz97

jus figurin out how too post pics on threads sorry


----------



## KingFisher89

Pond 300 is on fire "sworpin"


----------



## bassmanmark

The fire extinguisher is for boats with gas motors. If you only have electric motors one is not needed...so I was told.


----------



## bassmanmark

I've been in that exact spot on pond 300.


----------



## jarrettz97

hahaha it's a great spot....straight rippin lips lol....mark where u from?? resthaven area? I'm in Clyde so not too far


----------



## idontknow316

where is pond 300?


----------



## jarrettz97

bout 3 miles back.....take a right at the dead end and go another 2 miles and you will run right into it....cant miss it....big place...bunch of water...some fish....and a big sign....lol jk


----------



## KingFisher89

Jarrett your right on, that is the money hole hahaha


----------



## idontknow316

It took me a min but I know where your at now.


----------



## idontknow316

Thats where people like to fish from the damn side of the road with 5 little kids right next to them


----------



## thechamp316

just so you guys know....a little background on my fishing technique history....so when i show up to the wiegh in's with nothing...you guys will understand...

I am 27 and up until about 3 or 4 years ago, i thought the only way to catch any fish was with live bait(worm/minnow)...then i started watching fishing shows on tv...started experimenting with different lures....but basically still dont know too much about bass fishing...this is my first tournament and to be truthfully honest im just doing this tourny to meet some other fisherman, make some friends and hopefully learn something...i was convinced that there was bass at resthaven, i just didnt know how to fish for them....


----------



## jarrettz97

thechamp....where are u from? I'm almost 24 and have been bass fishing since i was 10. I can honestly say....i've never considered live bait for bass fishing...always some sort of hard or soft plastics lol...if your ever going to resthaven send me a message and I can meet you up there.....doesnt bother me a bit...if not i'll be meeting you for the tourney anyways!! Im sure you'll be just fine...and theres an amazing amount of bass in resthaven lol


----------



## thechamp316

jarrettz97 said:


> thechamp....where are u from? I'm almost 24 and have been bass fishing since i was 10. I can honestly say....i've never considered live bait for bass fishing...always some sort of hard or soft plastics lol...if your ever going to resthaven send me a message and I can meet you up there.....doesnt bother me a bit...if not i'll be meeting you for the tourney anyways!! Im sure you'll be just fine...and theres an amazing amount of bass in resthaven lol



im from fremont...im steve btw...as for when im going to being going over there again, honestly i dont know with my work schedule, it will most likely be a spur of the moment thing...but i really appreciate the offer and if i know beforehand i will definately let ya know...


----------



## jarrettz97

not a prob bud....I'm in clyde so whenever u give me a heads up that ur goin worse comes to worse I cant make it...but if its a weekend thing or evening I should be ok....I got a couple local fish holes we could go too as well that I could show u...thats in the green springs area thats not as far as resthaven...let me know bud!


----------



## KingFisher89

there are a lot of bass in there but they are not easy to catch a couple days practicing and you will figure it out you will be fine in the tournament


----------



## JDBrown

Went on the backside of pond 8 today...Only spent about an hour and a half out but didnt end up catching anything. Tossin' around mostly black plastic worm....Anyone have any ideas on colors, lures to use this early? I understand its still early for the fish but I know theyll hit if you use the right approach...Thanks guys


----------



## idontknow316

I like to use watermelon


----------



## jarrettz97

Heyy can we get a list of who is all in the tourny??

Also, anyone plan on going to resthaven this weekend?? Let me know!


----------



## KingFisher89

I plan on going


----------



## jarrettz97

Hey you want me to go with you this weekend so you can actually see fish being caught?? lol jk...lemme know though if you do want too go....if its no good there we could go too this local hole by my place....jus bank fish dont need the boat.....you can come here and we can go fishin with joe! lol


----------



## KingFisher89

haha depends on the weather joe cant handle this cold weather SWORP!!!


----------



## bassmanmark

I'll be heading over there this weekend as well...early tourney side bet anyone?


----------



## bassmaniac

Man! Don't you go and sore mouth all my fish already! It'll be a couple weeks yet before I get up there.


----------



## bassmanmark

You just stay out of pond 8 and pond 300 and you'll be just fine.


----------



## jarrettz97

Hey everyone...there will be a couple of us from the tourney fishing at resthaven on sunday....so if you guys want to meet up send a message on here and let me know...im thinkin were goin around 11'sh?? Let me know!!


----------



## bassmaniac

Hey Mark, thats OK, I'm used to fishing pressured fish, looks like I'll be digging into my old bag of tricks early this year. Nothing like getting into the tough bite thing right off the bat. Whats the water clarity usually like there? I'm thinking I'll be dropshotting about 30' of water over a rockpile with my Gulp. Where's the lock for Erie anyway?


----------



## KingFisher89

haha ya def stay out of pond 300 thats the honey hole


----------



## bassmaniac

I don't know what pond 300 is, but when I get up there and find the specific areas I'm looking for, it'll be load the boat time. And whats this "sworpin" thing? I just stick 'em and swing 'em!


----------



## Opa

Went over to resthaven today and walked about 2/3 around #8 and never saw anyone catch anything. Did anybody else try some of the ponds??


----------



## bassmaniac

If Resthaven is anything like the water I was on today, it would have been tough. 42 degrees was the warmest water I saw, and this is a shallow body of water, 9' at the deepest.


----------



## KingFisher89

sworpin is the same as sticking them just another name for it ha


----------



## bassmaniac

Ahhh....... Must be a local thing.


----------



## jarrettz97

haha not so much a local thing...more-so a KingFisher thing haha...God I wish this weather would warm up so the bass will become more aggressive.....and I cant wait for this first tourny!! ahhh!!! Can we get a list of who is all in the tourny??? thanks!


----------



## bassmanmark

Just bought a new house last Friday...it has a 1 acre pond on it along with 6 acres. Went fishing for the first time down there today and wow are there some nice bass down there. My first couple went about 2.5lb or so and the next went about 3.5 the last went about 4.5. I have the pictures on my phone but I have no clue on how to post them.


----------



## jarrettz97

Thats awesome man.....and to get the pictures on here from your phone you need to send the pictures from your phone to your email and from there save them on your computer. Then just upload too here!! Glad you got yourself a nice little fishing hole...thats my dream house is to have a pond in my backyard with about 30 acres or more of solid woods for hunting....but im just counting down the days until this tourny series too start....i cant wait!!


----------



## bassmaniac

any one been in there lately? Here in my local reservoir, I found 51 degrees, it won't be long now! I figure another week or so and the pre-spawn will be on. I have to check the moon phases to figure out my next time out.


----------



## bassmaniac

Next full moon is April 9th, might be warm enough to get fish moving up and at least looking, after that, new moon is the 25th and next full moon is
May 9th. Sounds funny talking about May already. There you have it, the next 3 hottest times to hit the water, give or take 3 days. Our second tournament falls right on the full moon. The pre-spawn and spawn is really the only time I look at the moon phases, after that its all weather cycles, high pressure and low pressure systems will determin how I go about things.


----------



## bass pro

me and my buddy would like to enter if it is not filled up . contact me and let me know please


----------



## Drum_magnet

Bass Maniac I would like to hear your thoughts on high and low pressure fishing. I have been trying to follow the barometer and bites but I am really not seeing any major patterns.


----------



## bassmaniac

Well, from what I've experienced, there is a big difference when fishing high barometric pressure weather patterns and low pressure weather. When fishing high presure days, thats those high sky bluebird days thats beautiful to be out in, but the fishing can get tough. Bass usually get tight to cover and aren't really active then. Late in the day, or early in the morning are best times and then at night. During the day, you have to dig them out of heavy cover and fish slow. Low pressure patterns, windy, rainy days are my favorite days to be on the water, you'll usually be by yourself and the fish get pretty active then. Spinnerbaits and crankbaits are my choices of lures then and you can work them realtively fast. These are just my observations, if anyone else wants to give their input, I'd like to hear it myself. One other thing during the high presure weather pattern, deeper fish aren't as affected by weather patterns like this either way, and are usually the most dependable fish to get during either weather situation.


----------



## Drum_magnet

Thanks for the help, I'll have to see if I can make the same connection.


----------



## bassmaniac

Any one been up there lately? Fish moving up?


----------



## xtrema

I fished it a couple times last week. Threw spinnerbaits and a senko. No fish caught. Couple short strikes. Pond 8 has really good visibility now. Its only a matter of time till it turns on.


----------



## Scum_Frog

16 more dayyssssss.....anyone else getting excited?? This warm rain today should hopefully bring that water temp some more....also, I was walking around 8 and seen a lot of spawning.......fish should be going nuts on the first tourny.....rippin lips


----------



## bassmaniac

Mid and low 30's with a couple inches of snow Monday and Tuesday will kill that pretty quickly, I'm hoping for a couple days of stable weather before the 19th. That'll get them going.


----------



## bassmanmark

So the first tournament looks pretty promising and I can't wait to fish in it. We may only have 8 or 9 teams though but it will still be a great time. I had one team drop out do to other commitments and I'm still waiting on another to respond. If I could switch all the tournaments to Sunday I have another team but we will see.


----------



## Scum_Frog

sounds good mark.....hopefully we get a full roster going....is there anyway you could post up teams to see who is all in it? and also let me know because I might be able to find another team if need be??? let me know!!


----------



## bassmanmark

I will be calling early this week to varify each team to make sure all are in...also I would like a team name or it will be for example my cousin and I Shope/Betsch. And as I get the names I will post each team and the number they will be assigned.


----------



## bassmanmark

A bit of a schedule change: and I'm sorry but I initially made the schedule so that another team could fish some of the tournaments and my cousin could fish some of the tournaments...well that one team dropped out so I would like to fish with my cousin in all the tournaments so...I will keep the first tourney the same because everyone knows April 19th is the start of the Hug Fest at Rest Haven....Call me if you have a problem with the schedule change and I will see what I can do...this schedule should be better anyway...April 19th 8-2...May 10th 7-1...May 24th 7-1...June 7th 6am-Noon...June 21st 3:30-9:30pm and the Championship July 18th 3-9:30pm...And I'm pretty sure I have 9-12 teams committed. Will find out early this week. Do you think 12 teams is too much if we fish all the ponds? Give input please. If you have other teams interested ask and we may need them if a team drops out before April 19th. My true guess is that we will have the initial 10 teams but I would like a couple back ups just incase we have a team or 2 drop. And I'm thinking of just letting everyone that pays for at least 4 tournaments fish in the Championship...And I was thinking of giving the 2 teams with the highest season point total a $100 bonus at the Championship. Also I was thinking if each team payed $20 at the Championship that would really make for some serious loot. For example if we have 10 teams at each tournament and $10 of each persons entrance fee went to the Championship that would be $100 per tourney X 5(tourneys = $500 + $200(I'm adding)+ let's say (8 teams in championship x $20)$160= $860 not too bad a total. Winner of Championship 70% and second place 30% or roughly $600 for 1st and $260 for second. Think it over and tell me what you think. Man I still need to buy a scales...slackin' but I do have weigh bags.


----------



## bassmaniac

I'm not sure about the 7th of June, thats my daughters graduation day. I think it will depend on how long weigh in takes. I'll have to talk to the wife and see what's up.


----------



## bassmanmark

Would you guys be up for a 6am-Noon tourney to help out the Maniac...the other thing I can do is make it 7-Noon... if that helps out


----------



## Scum_Frog

im up for that 6-noon tourny....earlier the better I think...get out there for the sunrise and do the topwater bite....fish will be on the move...im in!! lol


----------



## Scum_Frog

also, is there anyway you can post the exact rules and regulations of the tourny....entrance fee...payouts per each tourny...and so forth? would help a bunch! thanks!!


----------



## KingFisher89

I dont think 12 teams would be a problem that place is big enough, and the schedule looks fine to me eveything should work out. The 6-noon tournament would be good get out there before it starts getting hot ha


----------



## bassmaniac

That would work for me also, thanks! Graduation commences at 4:00pm and my daughter needs be there by 3, she is my first to graduate so I'm really looking forward to it. Thanks again. I might have been able to do the regular time, but that might have been pushing it a little.


----------



## bassmanmark

As I contact you this week...probably Wed...I will send you a copy of the complete rules and schedule along with an entrance list of all the members via email if you have it...if not...via the postal service. Thanks again on the schedule change thing. And so it is done June 7th 6am-noon.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I just noticed one bad thing for me on the tourny...friends are getting married may 9th up at Kalahari in sandusky and were gettin a room and im going to be hammered drunk....so I dont think I will be able to show on that one unfortunately...is it okay if my parter gets someone to step in for me that tourny?? if not I think hes fine with fishing it alone


----------



## bassin_dude2001

Wish you would set the dates and stop changing them...other clubs are scheduling tournaments too, and are trying to fish around you...you're not helping by changing the dates.
bassin_dude


----------



## bassmanmark

Sorry, I tried to help out another team so that they could fish, then they canceled. And I figured I was giving enough time so that my people could give their input. And yes your partner can pick up another and you guys still keep your points...points go with either partner. Sorry again for changing the dates once...my bad.


----------



## Scum_Frog

bassmanmark your alright man dont worry about changing the dates and stuff....its a first time tourny man so everything isnt going to go perfect on the first run through...and if only one person isnt pleased....ur doing good so far! lol ur just trying to please everyone as best as u can and its cool....perhaps next year or later on in the year if we can do another tourny we will just set dates and if u cant make it u cant make it?? kinda like my deal with the may 10th tourny....cant wait though....fish on!


----------



## JDBrown

everything looks good to me...hopefully this cold weather moves through and the water starts to warm up...ill be at work from 2:30 to 10:30 this week so give me a call whenever and if im at work ill call u back ASAP...


----------



## bassmaniac

Looks like 50 and some rain for next Sunday. Just wouldn't be an April tourney without cold rain!


----------



## bassmaniac

I guess we'll see who the "die hards" are. Now they are calling for intermittent snow that day. Gotta love it!


----------



## bassmanmark

Sorry I have not contacted you guys yet but I just got finished with the rules...nothing out of the ordinary in the rules either. Just saw the weather update for the 19th...looks pretty decent with some rain...nice weather right before the tournament and no drastic change the day of...heard 54 with rain, i'll take it. I bet some big fish will be caught. I just added 2 more teams but they will miss the first one but will make the rest. The teams I will be contacting are ......Jarrett Z. and partner....Adam S. and partner....Bassmaniac and partner....Taylor 78 and partner....The Champ316and partner....J.D. Brown and partner....Brian and partner...George and partner...Chad and partner...Jake and partner...and my team. So that gives a total of 11 teams and I think that will work pretty well. I may have Mike and partner as well but we will see.


----------



## Scum_Frog

11 teams sounds good...and ya hard telling what the weather will pan out to be that day...rain/snow/wind/sunny, whichever were gunna be on the water!!! Goodluck guys n I cant wait!!


----------



## bassmaniac

Quick question, is there a courtesy dock at the launch?


----------



## flippin fool

just the pier thing next to the ramp it has a few cleats on it


----------



## bassmaniac

Ok, thanks, thats what I was hoping for.


----------



## bassman64

So how did your first tournament go guys?we're all waiting to hear !!


----------



## bassmaniac

COOOOLD, WIIINDY! Was a great day none the less, plenty of fish caught but no limits. That place is a fish factory though, if I can go there and catch what I did without ever seeing it before except from shore, I was impressed. Can't wait for better weather and warmer water temps. It was a real pleasure to meet all you guy's too (except for you scumfrog, I'll bet you failed the part in school about "plays well with others") Just kidding.........or am I?

Next time you snag a bush, I hope you break your rod!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

bassmaniac said:


> COOOOLD, WIIINDY! Was a great day none the less, plenty of fish caught but no limits. That place is a fish factory though, if I can go there and catch what I did without ever seeing it before except from shore, I was impressed. Can't wait for better weather and warmer water temps. It was a real pleasure to meet all you guy's too (except for you scumfrog, I'll bet you failed the part in school about "plays well with others") Just kidding.........or am I?
> 
> Next time you snag a bush, I hope you break your rod!


LOL That sounds fierce?


----------



## idontknow316

Yeah you guys definitely got some crappy weather thats sucks. What was the biggest one at the weigh in?


----------



## Scum_Frog

hahahha Maniac lol....I was crackin up when I was acting like I had a fish on lol....a bunch of fish was caught that day but unfortunately no limits.....me and lyle should have had a limit if I didnt lose 3 keepers and he lost a solid 3.5lb fish right at the boat.....but thats fishin....like they said if it were that easy itd be called catching......but it is a great group of guys in the tourny....unfortunately I'll miss the next one I think due to a wedding at Kalahari.....complete open bar so I dont know if I will be able to even flip a tube the next day lol.....we will see how it plays out though.....once the water does warm up though its going to be nuts....hopefully see some 4-6lb fish!!! Scum_Frog out!!


----------



## KingFisher89

hey scum_frog what happened to coming in first place haha that was a tough tournament for sure but is fun


----------



## JDBrown

ya it was pretty tough fishing, atleast the rain stayed out for the most part. Although the wind was something else-casting into the wind was pretty much worthless. Alot of fun tho and cant wait for the next. Hopefully get a few more boats out there too. See you on the water soon


----------



## bassmanmark

I will post complete points and weights and such later today....hopefully and ya that weather was something else but I think that might have been part of the good fishing with the overcast skies all day. Was great to get out and meet you all and do some catching. I think the largest fish went right around 3.25lbs a real fat female that was around 17.5inches.


----------



## JDBrown

Just to give everyone a heads up that has a wife/girlfriend and kids, May 10th tourney is mothers day. I just caught hell for it but Im in the clear now. I suggest these ideas to tell her (A) The front doors right there if you dont like it get out (B) ill buy you some jewelry with the money i win (C) Just dont say sh*t and sneak out early in the morning  Goodluck guys


----------



## bassmanmark

I chose...take her to dinner the night before cuz I usually don't do crap for her...never really wondered why I didn't get crap on Father's day. I think one is on Father's day as well....well planned.


----------



## Scum_Frog

geeesssshhhh who planned these tourny's lol....im guessin by next tourny most teams have a 5 fish limit and winning weight will be more around 13lbs or so.....Jim Brown....lol i still laugh at that haha


----------



## bassmaniac

Scum Frog (or should I say mouse), most teams will have a 5 FISH limit, except for you since you like to fish in the TOPS of trees. As far as fishing Mothers Day, my wife doesn't care, in fact she says thats the best gift I could give her is to be gone. I don't quite understand what she's getting at, but I'll run with it and go fishing.


----------



## JDBrown

Hey Jarrett, you better not be a vag and take the tourney off...hangover or not you better make it


----------



## Scum_Frog

hahaha.....tops of tree's are where the big guys are at....you guys are lucky last tourny cause I missed about a 450 pounder...lol hahaha...ya right lol

and Josh....I think I am going to miss it...not on my choice though....plluusssss...dude at the reception its a COMPLETE open bar....grey goose and everything....I plan on getting hammered drunk....lol we will see though I will hafta talk to the old lady about it....

and you all better believe the ole mousy will be shfink shfink shfink shfink across the surface wackin 5 pounders!! lol


----------



## bassmaniac

HEY NOW FROG, IT'S TIME TO MAN UP AND FISH!!!!!! Just bring along a bucket if you have to(chumming is not allowed), besides all that alcohol would probably just kill off the weed growth, can't have that! lol


----------



## jbrown

Scum_Frog said:


> ....lol we will see though I will hafta talk to the old lady about it....


9 times out of 10 a dude that says this is pretty much screwed... he knows the ol' lady will be pissed and he most likely won't go. Believe me I know... I've used that line myself. Howwwwwwwwever.... in a situation such as this, when there are fish to be caught and money to be won... you need to sack up, quit being a bitch, and go whether she likes it or not. LOL.


----------



## Scum_Frog

lol Jim is that you lol....and yea dude im probably screwed....I want to go bad dude....but i think lyle is going to have doug fish with him....plans arent 100% right now on whats going on after the reception and ****...but in all honesty I might not drink that much and just hopefully be able to go in the a.m...but then again im going to be around a bunch of friends who I havent seen in a while and everyone else is going to be a drunken mess and I might hafta join in lol....we will see though...I know you girls are scared and dont want me bring in all the 5 pounders so I'll do my best to show up! lol jk


----------



## jbrown

Scum_Frog said:


> ...I know you girls are scared and dont want me bring in all the 5 pounders so I'll do my best to show up! lol jk


I think the only ones scared are the tree limbs in pond 8... they really have to watch out for jokers like you


----------



## JDBrown

Just wanted to clarify tournament time for next Sunday the 10th...7AM to 1PM...Hopefully we can get a few more people out there since the weather should be a little better this time around...See ya all next weekend


----------



## bassmaniac

What was our alternate date for the June 7th tournament? I can't remember.


----------



## JDBrown

good question...i was thinkn it went may 10th, may 24th, than i thought we went from the 14th to the 7th in june but maybe we went from the 7th to the 14th, than 28th i think, and than july 19th championship....just sorta worried bout people making it, noones been talkin for awhile...if u have intentions on fishin' try leavin a post other wise ill try recruiting people to fish it...my dad already said he would come and show us how to fish, and from a canoe. lmao


----------



## bassmaniac

Oh, I'll be at all of them. My son had a blast at the last one, thats all he talks about.


----------



## bassmanmark

Yes it's June 7th that got switched to June 14th. And I think it's going to be 6am-Noon. And yes the May 10th is from 7-1. Also I have at least 3 more teams showing up...maybe even 5 so it should be a good one. I have Chad that fished with me last tournament that might make it if his wife would pop out that damn kid before hand. April 19th 8-2...May 10th 7-1...May 24th 7-1...June 14th 6am-Noon...June 21st 3:30-9:30pm and the Championship July 18th 3-9:30pm


----------



## bassmanmark

Wanted to be the 200th post...


----------



## KingFisher89

looking forward for the tournament sunday hope to see everybody there


----------



## JDBrown

seen some early spawn bass swimming around the other day, still alot of fish guarding beds, should be really interesting sunday. Im guessin' 5 fish limits, and the winner will be by ounces, gonna be good tourney...


----------



## Scum_Frog

Just wanted to be the 203rd post......


HAHAHA jus kiddin mark lol......looks like im not fishing the tourny sunday it will be my partner lyle and I guess he will be fishin with another buddy so I'll be fishing elsewhere.....will see u guys on the next one though......cant wait man it should be a good turnout for u guys sunday.....


----------



## bassmaniac

Don't forget the full moon on the 9th. It should be a good one.


----------



## jbrown

I'll definitely be there Sunday. Conditions should be drastically different from the last tourney... hopefully we see some hogs pulled up for the weigh-in this time.


----------



## bassmanmark

Wow this is shaping up to be a good one...I think we may have 2 more teams...hopefully everyone that has contacted me comes and catches. I think that would put it around 11 or 12 teams. Im gonna guess that 13lbs wins it. Either that or we all suck and 8lbs wins it. With Scum Frog abscent that gives his partner at least a chance to win. jk


----------



## JDBrown

Scum_Frog said:


> HAHAHA jus kiddin mark lol......looks like im not fishing the tourny sunday it will be my partner lyle and I guess he will be fishin with another buddy so I'll be fishing elsewhere.....will see u guys on the next one though......cant wait man it should be a good turnout for u guys sunday.....


fishing elsewhere? thought u werent gonna fish cause of the party and what not?


----------



## bassmaniac

I hope the Sherriff doesn't have the whole area closed off, or at least is re-opened by Sunday.


----------



## bassmanmark

Im hoping they will only have pond 7 and such closed I'll check tonight...will get back to you guys with the info.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I wasnt going to fish the tourny cause of the wedding but were not staying the night now so I would be able to fish it. Well I talked to Lyle and he already asked someone to fish so he said hes going to fish it with him. So I'll just go fish somewhere else then! 

Mark I thought 13lbs should win it as well...definitley will be in double digi's....and im sure it shouldnt be closed off just the primitive area im assuming!


----------



## jbrown

Not sure I agree with the 13 lbs winning it Sunday. I wouldn't be at all suprised if somebody brings 20 lbs to the weigh in. The big fish will definitely be hungry this weekend. Should be AWESOME!


----------



## bassmaniac

From what I saw on the news tonight, they had Heywood Road closed off. At least thats what it looked like to me. Any ways, I'm thinking 18lbs. or better to win Sunday, it should be an awesome day, weather looks good for a change.


----------



## KingFisher89

Last year my buddy fished a tournament around this time at resthaven and he won it with 21lbs it should be a good tournament for sure. Man I sure hope they dont have pond 300 taped off thats my honey hole and Mark dont tell anybody where you watched me catch 3 5pounders off that bank fri hahaha


----------



## xtrema

Its back open from what I understand. The fish are starting to get active. I went and walked around 8 on sunday and just took the rod along. Ended up with four fish with the biggest being around 18". Sunday should be good for you guys.


----------



## bassmaniac

Is it for sure open again? How many boats are we going to have?


----------



## jbrown

Hopefully we have more than 6 or 7 boats this time... but we'll see.

Looks like the calm, sunny weather they called for a couple days ago isn't happening either. Weather.com says highs in the 50s and W wind up to 18 mph. At least it's out of the west and not north or east.


----------



## KingFisher89

ya i fished this morning for a little bit, it was nice early then that wind stated to really screm so I left but I heard we are going to have between 10-12 boats so hopefully everone shows up should be a good tournament a lot of big fish biting


----------



## bassmanmark

From what I've heard we should have around 10 boats...if Jake is allowed to fish on Mother's Day...not gonna happen. Weather should be in the 50's and should still be pretty good for fishing. Also the only area closed is right near where they found the body. They pretty much figured out what the deal was and who did it so we should be set. I found that the fish in pond 8 are heading to the middle as well so that should have some boats spread out. Also the spawn is pretty much over so if we can get those big females to hit instead of recoup we should be good to go.


----------



## KingFisher89

was there today pond 7 is open


----------



## bassmanmark

Had 11 boats today...pretty good turn out yet the fishing was kinda tough. I'm making a spreadsheet with all the stats on it...hopefully will get that thing up soon.


----------



## Scum_Frog

see how good I am guys....I dont even show up n my team still wins....lol JK....goodjob though to lyle and doug for turning in some good fish and getting the win.
I will be there for sure next tournament which is the 24th right?? a 7-1?? Let me know and hopefully we can keep a 10+ boat turnout every time!!


----------



## bassmaniac

Had no problems catching fish, caught 25 or so, finding keepers was the problem, only found 1. Still had a good time though, Bryson is having fun, thats what matters. I just need to learn how to fish that place a little better and get some confidence flipping that wood and finding good fish.


----------



## KingFisher89

I had the same problem bassmaniac, caught a lot of fish but the size just wasnt there. I found a lot of good fish sat morning and went back to those spots sun moring and could only catch dinks.


----------



## bassmaniac

It's kind of funny when we call 13" to 14 1/2" fish "dinks". Those are keepers any where else with the exception of Erie.


----------



## KingFisher89

ya i know i would kill for a limit of those 12-14 inchers down on the river that 15in size limit kills me


----------



## JDBrown

ya i we caught over 30 fish first tourney and only ended up with 4 keepers and this last tourney i think we caught only 6-7 fish, kept 3 and lost one keeper....really odd...but they are in ther. hell Kingfisher, when u seen us move into the middle that channel that leads to it had about a 24'' bass in it with prolly a 19" right behind it...it was freakin' huge!


----------



## KingFisher89

wow thats crazy I saw one that was just swimming right on the outside of the weeds that was about 20in and fat it was a nice one. It sucks when your just going along and you look down and see a four pounder right where you just casted hopefully by next tournament the fish will be up on wood and structure so I can catch them flippin thats my thing I hate using a spinning reel with a weight less sinko or other finesse worm


----------



## bassmaniac

I hear that Kingfisher! I think these first 2 tournaments, I've used my spinning gear as much as I did all the last 2 years, but that was pretty much all smallmouth fishing in Michigan so that doesn't count. Ready to do some heavy duty flippin', can't wait, thats what I signed up for! I don't remember a time when I didn't at least attempt to pick up my flippin' sticks when going after largies, this has been nuts.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I'm so excited for this next tourny.....I hated missin the last one and its been forever since ive actually fished hard since the first tourny....I hope we get at least a solid week of 70's or warmer before this next tourny to possibly bring in some topwater action? rippin lipps n fishin with joe


----------



## JDBrown

Yup, its gonna be BA....a week and a half till we see 14lb limits!


----------



## KingFisher89

ya I dont know how mark fishes for largemouths with only spining reels he is the only person i know that use 40lb braid on a spinning reel throwing a frog haha they dont have enough backbone for me. JDbrown I think your right about the next tournament it should be around 14lbs should be catching those spawned out females did anyone see any fry minnows swimming around?


----------



## KingFisher89

fishin with joe hahahaha Jarret I think that guy is your rowmodel haha


----------



## JDBrown

seen one ball of fry when i was fishing...went out today, caught a few, one on a buzzbait, was nice to see that...hit it like a champ for only being about a 13'' fish...


----------



## Scum_Frog

KingFisher89 said:


> fishin with joe hahahaha Jarret I think that guy is your rowmodel haha


lol hahah rowmodel.....its role model u turd hahaha....how hillbilly are u lol.....
and all im sayen is if i feel its the right time...the ol shfink shfink is comin out...and if thats the case.....u guys might as well not even get ur line wet lol jk...haha i do hope we can throw some topwater though.....mark could we get like early numbers on who is all gunna be at the next tourny?? I know we will be there for sure!


----------



## bassmaniac

Scum frog, if you're gonna be there, I doubt there will be room for anyone else, with your GIANT EGO and all! JK! 40lb. braid on a spinning reel? Why not just learn how to skip with a baitcaster? I'd hate to try to winch a 5lb. out of any kind of cover with a spinning reel, unless it's a saltwater Penn or something of that sort. Especially when you have to get that fish moving pretty quickly out of the weeds or bushes. I guess it works for him.


----------



## bassmanmark

I can guarantee i've caught more big bass out of Rest Haven with that Team Diawa 6.1 ratio and a St. Croix heavy action rod than most...course I'm there more than most. I have absolutely no problem pulling 4+lbers out of and around and over trees. Course 50lb is what I normally use...lol. I'll post a picture of one I caught today that went 6+ at Pond 300 today. As soon as I learn how to download pics from my damn phone. Weighed it on the tourney scales and it went 6.28lbs...not too bad...also still had giant belly and bottom fins where torn up a bit. The males are guarding nest on my pond. Females have delayed eating for the moment. My water has cleared a bit and wow are there a LOT of bass in there. There should be around 12 teams again. I really don't think I want more than 12. I'm not really about the money that more than 12 teams can bring in...I want the same 12 teams to fish each tourney and keep it at that. If you guys want more teams, we can do that, because I have 2 more that want to fish but I'm not really pushing for more teams. I'm gonna try and put the stats together tonight but it will be a rough draft compared to the spreadsheet that will eventually be prep'd. Give input on numbers of teams please...speak your mind...I want to hear your thoughts on the topic.


----------



## bassmaniac

I believe you about the spinning gear, like I said as long as it works for you. Bryson caught a 12lb. walleye on a Snoopy pole when he was about 5 or 6 and those things don't have a drag on them, it was a small miracle getting that fish in to say the least. As far as the number of teams, it's up to you, but with the 3rd tournament of the season coming up, I would think maybe wait till next year, or have a second season later in the summer? hint, hint!


----------



## Scum_Frog

since i wasnt at the last tourny i dont know exactly how 12 teams looked on the water....but I thought 10 was a perfect number...but if were at a solid 12 then keep 12...im not bout the money either I just want to have a good time, have fun and maybe see a hawg or two caught.

I'm goin into the chat right now if n e of u guys want to talk about the tourny...


----------



## jbrown

My opinion is that 12 teams is borderline pushing it for our tournament series. 11 seemed to be pretty good last weekend, but if you already have 12 lined up then let them fish... but more than 12 would be too many I think. Get more than 10 teams fishing pond 8 for 6-7 hours and the whole tournament suffers... I think it would just be too much pressure on the fish. Even last tourney I felt like the same spots were casted to 5 times or so by the time we got to 12 o'clock. As long as a couple teams here and there venture off to other ponds it's not too bad... but what happens when every single boat says screw it and crams into pond 8? 12 boats all going to the same pond would be worst case scenario, so if you think we can manage just fine with 12 boats in one pond then by all means let's do it. I think we could make 12 work... but not 14.

One question I had for you, Mark, is how is the championship going to be set up? More specifically, how do the accumulated points factor in to who wins the championship?


----------



## thistubesforu

scummy frog does ur trap or ur typing fingers ever stop moving. hahahahaha i thought 11 boats was alright like jbrown said some spots seen alot of pressure. more boats = more pressure but what can u do


----------



## Phil Carver

You guys need to get a room! This is a forum , not a chat room. No other information can stay posted toward the top due to the constant flirting between you guys. Are you trying to "hook" up with each other on with this damn thread? I sure hope that you guys are using protection!  LOL


----------



## ProAngler

LoL Phil Carver!!


----------



## KingFisher89

We are going for the world record for the most threads


----------



## KingFisher89

I mean posts


----------



## Phil Carver

Well if you are personally going for the most posts on the same thread , you have it won! Almost half of your 120 posts are about Reshaven.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I didnt know we were allowed a limited amount of post?? I guess we will hafta start having scheduled chat meetings lol....so we can all hook up n flirt more......sheesh....lol

10 days guys and its on!! I checked on the weather as well and it seems like most next week is going to be nice and warm!!! shfink shfink!


----------



## bassmanmark

I'm thinking that Mr. Carver is stalkin you Scum. You have a stalker...wow on a bass forum...you are one sassy bass fisherman. I'm guessing he likes your heavy action pole that's a full 7ft. I thought I saw someone checkin you out in the bushes that first tourney...he was especially interesting in your 4inch worm ya got...must not like black worms...wow that didn't come out right...I'm just saying I fish with a 7inch black...aaa forget it.


----------



## KingFisher89

Carver Im glad you follow what I post your a good man I love having cheerleaders YAY


----------



## OHBMQUINN

Yes you guys get my vote for the most post and win it all


----------



## Phil Carver

You kids go ahead and screw with your rods and worms in the little pond. Leave the "real" tournament fishing to the rest of the fine folks who use this forum section.


----------



## bassmanmark

I don't mind if you're a lurker...and I thought a "real" tournament was to fish against others for a prize(usually money). I doubt your "real" tournament experience would help you out against us. You're welcome to come try it out. That is Xtreme bass fishing there Phil... 8lbs at Clearfork with 5 fish...you're truly superior. Seriously 8lbs. In my sleep.


----------



## Scum_Frog

hahahah is he seriously downing our fishing??? are you kidding me? 
dude you have no reason to be on this thread nor make comments on this thread so I think it'd be a lot better for your sake to just leave your comments out of it. 
I dont think we've hurt anyone nor any of you "Big Time" tourny fishermen by making posts on this thread....and yes the next tourny is the 24th please come and show us how good you big time tourny guys are....and im pretty sure 3/4 of the guys who are in our tourny will outfish you any day of the week.....

Stay off the thread hot rod.....or come join us next sunday?


----------



## back lash

You know you will get beat scum frog. You dont have a team logo! I bet you dont even have a team T-shirt...LoL! You know that all the good ones have team names and shirts. Hell, I bet you dont even have a team sticker in the back window of you'r truck. What I dont get is that this guy calls you guys "KIDS" like he was born a expert fisherman. You have to start somewhere. resthaven seems like a good place to start.....dont worry. some day you will have you'r own team name...lol


----------



## Scum_Frog

one last thing to Team extreme white bass......
your little comment on leaving the forum for the rest of you "fine" folks....funny cause the rest of the "fine" folks arent downing our fishing like you are.....So i expect you should leave the forum alone as well.....

Yayyyy Team Extreeemmmeee.....cause were tough with matchin t shirts! o yaaaaaaaa


----------



## flippin fool

do i see a north/ south fish off in the makings???????????????if you do it on neutral grounds, say clearfork, those team extreme guys will kick your ass up and down the lake.


----------



## Scum_Frog

wow not only do we have cheerleaders on this thread with carver...it seems teammmm eexxtreeemmmmeeeeee has cheerleaders as well...thanks too flippin fool.....and its funny that they think were just dumb fisherman because were having a tourny series at resthaven......I believe there are big club names who hits up resthaven pond 8 as well am I right??? thought so....
Like i said before....you and your boyfriends can stay off our thread since we've never made fun on u extreme fishermen on your threads.....u guys must be crazy good with your closed face reels.....

TEAM EXTREME BLUEGIL 2009!! Were comin atcha!!!


----------



## bassmaniac

We are all in this series to fish and have a good time, and I don't recall asking you Phil what your opinion was. If I wanted your opininon, I'd have given you one!


----------



## bassmanmark

Since when has Clearfork become big water...are you serious...the conditions...good lord. The guy that won your tourney had 16+lbs...I bet you didn't see him complain about the conditions...If you don't like the conditions on one side of Clearfork take a 3 minute ride to the other side. How can Clearfork be to far away from anywhere in Ohio to pre-fish. And 5 13inchers is a good bag...unforturnately you wouldn't have weighed a fish in our tourney...


----------



## Phil Carver

Who would know what it would take to win your tournament. It's been 5 days and the results are still a secret. Thats what the forum is about. Information pertaining to the tournament. Not what the thread has been about.


----------



## bassmanmark

Part of it's mystic...


----------



## Phil Carver

You guys are crazy! LOL I would like to see what weights come from there. I only fished on of the ponds once and it was probably 20 years ago. Needless to say , I dont recall that I caught anything.


----------



## bassmanmark

Truly Rest Haven has a total shoreline that is pretty large but most people fish pond 8 and I'm sure you would do well there like everyone does...our first couple tourneys have been tough but I'm guessing totals will need to be in the 15 to 20lb range by summer....anyway... Total Points so far this year....1st Place is Jim and Josh with 25pts...2nd Place is Jarrett and Lyle with 23pts...3rd Place is Mark and Matt with 22pts...4th is Adam and Jared with 18pts...5th is Doug and Bryson with 14...6th is Dave with 12pts...7th is Dale and Gary with 8pts...8th is Tim and Eric with 5pts...and tied in 9th is Chad and Dave with 0...Bo and Jake with 0...John and Jerod with 0...and Jake and Rick with 0. Will be in spreadsheet form soon along with a Printed version at each tourney. Also Phil your Mid Buckeye Division really fishes nothing more than Rest Haven really. We usually have Rest Haven in most of our tournament trails that include Ladue, Clearfork, Nimisila, and Mogadore. And those compare to Pleasant Hill and the others you fish. Here is that fish I caught at pond 300...


----------



## Tee

Ok guys thats enough. OGF's terms of Service:



> Conduct: No obscenities, personal attacks, character assassination, etc. will be tolerated. Bad-Mouthing, slander, or obscene words of other Internet websites will not be permitted. Any posts of this nature will be removed immediately. Posts with the sole intention of causing problems on the forums, will not be tolerated.



Consider this your warning.


----------



## jbrown

nice fish Mark


----------



## KingFisher89

Caught her today at RESTHAVEN! close to six pounds 21in


----------



## Scum_Frog

I am telling you mark Pond 300 is where its at....no one fishes that pond either lol.....wait til I get the pic up of the hawg adam caught today.....can you say mmonnssttteerrrr......shut er down!! lol


----------



## Scum_Frog

Adams hawg he caught today in Pond 300.....Nice Sworp!


----------



## Bassnpro1

RhodeGuideService said:


> But, to publicly criticize them and attack them on a forum is simply childish, especially when one is a tournament director.


Agreed. Bad press for Team Bass Extreme. I doubt your sponsors would approve.

Best of luck to the Rest Haven guys.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Thank you guys. Means a lot. We are just a group of guys who love to fish and are all really excited for our "small" tourny series at resthaven. Everyone who fishes it always wanted to have one and finally a great guy was able to do it. The negativity directed towards us from outsiders not even in the series was pretty uncalled for.
I plan on dropping the whole thing and continue on being excited for the next tourny on the 24!!!!!
And back to me bein excited 25 posts prior......weather looks great before and day of the tourny!!! Topwater heaven I hope.....shfink shfink to the rescue!!


----------



## JDBrown

HAHA i dont come to the site for a few days and have to hear while im on the water that a few bums are talking jibberish about how they fish like champs and have logos on hanes t shirts and what not...hope we're all calmed down enough to bass fish next weekend and hopefully 2 xtreme will make a debut and back up what they had to say since the last 10 min of my time has been a complete waste, having to read that garbage and all...Neways had a good day out there today and with the conditions i fished next weekend outta be $$$$...See ya guys soon!


----------



## bassmaniac

Bryson is really getting into fishing tournaments now. Bought him some of his own frogs because he's not throwing my Optimum Furbits. He's surprising me though, for a 14 year old, he's really doing well out there, making good decisions on the water as far as his adjustments. He catches a lot of fish, but just not long enough yet. As the fish settle into their summer pattern, he'll catch them, then it'll be on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## JDBrown

good to hear maniac...nothing more important than gettin' ur son, friends or anyone out on the water or the field and showing them the outdoors...


----------



## jbrown

Scum Frogg.... Where is this pond 300 which you speak of??? :devil:


----------



## Scum_Frog

James u dot know where pond 300 is??? C'mon u hafta.....take that lond road back to the pond...big sign....biggg pond....has a bunch of lay downs in it?? you know what im talking about! lol


----------



## jbrown

Oooooh yea... I know exactly which one you're talking about. What was I thinking??? lol.


----------



## DaleM

Time to put this one to bed guys


----------

